# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Το καναρίνι Lizard (lizard canary )

## jk21

http://www.birds2u.info/standard_lizard.htm

http://www.lizardcanary.co.uk/main_page.html

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t10370/

http://www.vancouvercanaryclub.com/c...ary-standards/

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t10370-2/

http://www.avianweb.com/lizardcanaries.html

----------


## inca1099

Μπορώ να πώ οτι είναι η αγαπημένη μου ράτσα και η αγαπημένη μου εκτροφή. Όπως έχω πει κατα καιρούς, δύσκολα πουλιά, όταν φυσικά προορίζονται για εκθεσιακούς σκοπούς. Ευελπιστώ στο μέλλον να γίνουν ξανά πολλοί αυτοί που θα ασχοληθούν με την εκτροφή lizards, και γιατί όχι, να δούμε και δικά μας πουλιά σε κάποιον διαγωνισμό εκτός Ελλάδας


ΥΓ
Τώρα πρόσεξα την φωτογραφια μου!  :Happy:  Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!

----------


## jk21

γρηγορη παντα επιτυχιες  ::  


* α τωρα που το θυμηθηκα ...εγω ανεβασα τα λινκ ,εσυ εξηγεις στους ενδιαφερομενους   :Big Grin:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απιθανα πουλακια!!!νομιζω απο τα ποιο(αν οχι τα ποιο) ομορφα καναρινια!!!

γρηγορη το λιζαρντ της φωτογραφιας ειναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ και ειναι αυτο που σου ερχετε στο μυαλο οταν λες λιζαρντ....να το χαιρεσε και παντα επιτυχιες!!!

----------


## xXx

lizard standards
η πηγή της φωτογραφίας είναι: http://www.lizardcanary.co.uk/main_page.html

----------


## xXx

lizard caps
η πηγή της φωτογραφίας είναι: http://www.lizardcanary.co.uk/main_page.html

----------


## nasososan

Φανταστικά πουλιά, μπάς και ξέρει κανείς από που μπορώ να πάρω ένα ζεύγος;;;;;;
Χελπ.........

----------


## tasrek

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κυκλοφορούν και πολλά. Μάλλον πρέπει να ελπίζεις σε εξειδικευμένο εκτροφέα ή εισαγωγή.

Τώρα αν έχουν οι υπόλοιποι κάποια άκρη θα σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## nasososan

Δυστυχώς το ξέρω και όσα έχω δει στην πιατσα προς πώληση, είναι τύποις μόνο Lizard....
Γι αυτό και ρωτάω εδώ μπάς κ ξέρει κανείς κανένα εκτροφέα....

----------


## jk21

θαναση αν και δεν μου αρεσει να μιλαω για αγοραπωλησιες   ::  

και διευκρινιζοντας οτι εγω δεν εχω τετοιο πουλακι ,αν διαβασεις πιο πανω εκτροφεας θα καταλαβεις ποιος ειναι   :winky:   ειναι προφανες! και μαλιστα διακριθεις σε διαγωνισμο του αλοπ.εκει http://www.alop.gr   μπορει να απευθυνθεις να ρωτησεις και για αλλους.επισης να σου δωσουν ισως αν τηλεφωνησεις στα γραφεια τους και το τηλ του μελους μας αν αυτο δεν μπει συντομα εδω να δει τυχον pm σου

----------


## tasrek

Έχω ακούσει πάντως πως θέλει πολύ υπομονή για να πετύχεις αναπαραγωγή ενός Lizard κατά τα πρότυπα της φυλής. Αυτό και μόνο αποθαρρύνει πολλούς να σαχοληθούν με την συγκεκριμένη ράτσα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει και καταλαβει...θελει να "βλεπεις" τους απογονους που θα σου δωσουν οι πιθανοι συνδιασμοι καναρινιων...
γιαυτο ειναι πολυ καλο να ξερουμε το δεντρο του πουλιου και να συνδιαζουμε πουλια που συμπληρωνουν το ενα το αλλο

πολυ προσοχη μετα θελει η πρωτη πτεροροια ωστε να μην χασουμε καποιο φτερο με αποτελεσμα να χαλασει η ομοιομορφια των σχεδιων των φολιδων

ειναι φοβερα καναρινακια ομως!

----------

